# Create Clinic



## snowdropwood (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi - Has anyone used the Create clinics in the UK ? Esp with donor sperm or even with double donation ? They seem to focus in their treatment protocols on natural cycles and quality over quantity of eggs and also in treating women over 40 yrs of age.  Any feed back would be interesting ? Thank you x


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

My baby is a create baby. We used their in house sperm bank. I was 31 when we did the fresh round that our baby is from. We are currently undergoing a FET round with them and I can honestly say that a lot of the things I thought were problematic last time round have been improved and are much less of an issue this time.

Happy to answer any questions about them. I think their low drugs ethos is great. Our successful round we were only on 125mg stims and got 8 good quality embryos for the freezer, the first of which was successful when transferred. 

Herts x


----------



## Minou (Jul 21, 2016)

I've used them. Didn't get pregnant,  but still thought they were good. I liked the fact that they monitored the cycles quite closely. The lab seemed good  and the overall process appeared to be really tailored to you.


----------



## BEmama (Jun 24, 2018)

We have gone with them through their sister clinic abc ivf, used a sperm donor from Cryos. I am currently very pregnant and we have 7 more embryos frozen, so we are extremely happy with the results! We especially loved their low dozes of medication, cautious approach, and transparency about costs.


----------



## Qpmz (Apr 16, 2018)

I used them for several cycles and no pregnancy for me. I was 41 and apart from age everything else was in perfect order fertility wise for myself and my boyfriend. The doctors and nurses seemed experts in the field but I found the service chaotic and overly stressful especially at Wimbledon with the tiny reception area. As with most clinics, they have their specialisms but they may not suit everyone. I guess those with no baby will have less favourable reviews!


----------



## tanda (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi 

I used the Bristol clinic for scans etc as it is local to me but went to Birmingham for the transfers. Both DE FET and was overall happy with the treatment I got there, the nurses were very friendly and professional. I had two BFP's but sadly both ended in CP's a week later. 

Looking back there were some holes in their treatment i.e. they never tested my Progesterone levels before and after transfer like other clinics seem to, I'm convinced my first BFP failed because of lack of progesterone. The price also cost about £10k in all which is about twice the price of say Cyprus. Also they promised a minimum of at least 6 eggs and we got exactly 6 eggs which seemed a bit of a coincidence to me. I suspect that there were more eggs from our donor as they were already frozen ready for use when we chose her, I did ask if that was all the eggs she had but never had a reply to my email. 

I chose them instead of going abroad as it was really important to me that any possible child would be able to contact their DE mum in the future and also Create were the only UK clinic I could find that accepted women up to age 50 (I am 49 now). 

Overall I was happy with the experience and haven't got anything negative to say about the way I was treated by the staff. Good luck on your journey


----------



## snowdropwood (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi, Thanks for replys about experiences  - have a follow up next week ( Bristol ) after 1st mod natural cycle had no egg  - will discuss egg donation or changing the protocol (sperm is via Cryos ) .  Just turned 43 so things are not very good at all in terms of statistics . I think that they might suggest I abandon it / refund .  If i am looking at double donation they may not be the best clinic due to wait list for egg donation or possibly high cost ( less of an issue for me ) . I also have to travel  5/6 hours round trip to get there on my own  - so follow up appoint is the place to start I guess  - xxx


----------

